# Tutorial: Artificial Rain



## Grove

Ever got tired of the warm, sunny weather? Those perfect image snapshots getting too sunny for you these days? Fear no more, I have a solution !! In this tutorial you will add 'artificial rain' to an image. The final product will look very realistic. Try fooling your friends !!

(Note: The following instructions are for Photoshop CS - users who use previous or newer versions may have to slightly differ their settings.)

*Software:* Photoshop CS

*Level:* Intermediate

*Category:* Image Manipulation

*Procedure:*

*1.* Open an image and on the layers panel create a new layer by clicking the new layer icon (fifth icon from left). Leave the names as they are, layer 1 and background are fine.










*2. *With the new layer still selected go to *Filter > Render > Clouds.* Change the opacity of the layer to 63% (The opacity option is located at the top right corner of the layers panel).

*3.* Click on *Filter > Noise > Add Noise.* Your image should look grainy now. Change the settings as shown in the picture below:

Amount - 60

Distribution - Gaussian

Check Monochromatic










*4.* Click on *Filter > Blur > Motion Blur.* The Motion Blur window should appear. Change the settings so they correspond to the image below:

Angle - 73

Distance - 10

You can vary the values here to suit your 'rainy' needs.










*5.* With layer 1 still selected, move your mouse over to the layer panel. You will see drop down menu situated at the top left corner of the panel. This is the 'blend mode'. Change this to *screen.*

*6.* The final product. Enjoy !!!










This is a simple and yet a very effective feature of Photoshop. Hope you guys like it !! :smile:


----------



## devil lady

Is it just me? I can't see the images.


----------



## Grove

Sorry about that. Photobucket must have been having problems. Images were up ... I'll get them up again now, something must have happend. :sayyes:


----------



## Grove

Images are up now. My images must have been deleted somehow but luckily I had them saved on the HDD. 

Good Luck !!!

PS. Feel free to post comments. :sayyes:


----------



## devil lady

:4-umbrell Thats a great tut Grove. Will see if I can adapt it to Paintshop Pro.:3-thumbup


----------



## ebackhus

Ahh, I remember using this one. It can create very realistic effects with the right image. Well done!


----------



## DumberDrummer

I used this in the gimp, the only problem was the lack of a grayscale option for the noise, but if you don't mind a little multicolored rain, all is good!


----------



## Grove

Sorry about that. I'll try to make a tutorial that should work correctly in all types of designing software. :sayyes:


----------



## DumberDrummer

No its not a problem... GIMP just can't do greyscale noise. 

I looked at all the noise filters, there are none with greyscale options.


----------



## Grove

Oh Right. Well we'll just say you made some 'acid rain'. :grin:


----------



## E-Liam

Hi DD,

For GIMP, try *Layers | Colors | Desaturate*. Aparently that will turn a noise layer to greyscale.. according to..

http://www.geocities.com/gauravnawani/tutorials/gimpwal/wall-texture.html

Cheers

Liam


----------



## DumberDrummer

oh, sweet. 

Thanks!


----------



## Inactive

that works quite well!


----------

